# [Wahl Dezember 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab zwar irgendwie den Eindruck, dass diese Threads eh keinen mehr interessieren, aber sei es drum:

Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?

Übersicht der letzten Monate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erschreckend zu sehen, wie schnell das Poltikinteresse bei den Wählern einiger Parteien nach der Wahl verschwindet.


----------



## Bucklew (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Wahl November 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Mh, blätter mal deinen Kalender um, wir ham nicht mehr November


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Dezember 2009)

Ist doch eine interessante Entwicklung. Kaum wurde gewählt, ist kein Bedürfnis nach Wahlen mehr da.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2009)

[X]_Enthaltung/gehe nicht wählen_

hmmm, müsste noch eine Woche warten, dann wäre ich wahlberechtigt, würde aber so oder so nicht wählen.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (9. Dezember 2009)

Warum nicht?
Ist es denn so schwer zwei kleine Kreuze zu machen? So werden wir die Volksparteien nie los, denn komischerweise scheinen die Rentner alle wählen zu gehen...


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe meine Gründe dafür - eine gesammelte Wahlflaute würde vielleicht helfen, die Politiker endlich zum Denken zu bringen


----------



## theLamer (9. Dezember 2009)

Politiker? Denken? 

Stimmt,
das passt ja genausowenig wie Politiker und Gewissen 

"Ich habe Ypsilanti wegen meines Gewissens die Stimme verweigert"
"Wegen deines was?"
"Wegen meines Gewissens!"
"Ge.. was?"
[...]


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar irgendwie den Eindruck, dass diese Threads eh keinen mehr interessieren...


 
Sieht danach aus, liegt wohl auch daran, dass sich die Leute mit der aktuellen Regierungskonstellation abgefunden haben anstatt auf die Straßen zu gehen und sie niederzukämpfen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erschreckend zu sehen, wie schnell das Poltikinteresse bei den Wählern einiger Parteien nach der Wahl verschwindet.


 
Das ist auch nicht verwunderlich. 

Ich habe das angeklickt, was ich zuvor auch schon gemacht habe, aber trotzdem bedauerlich, dass ich fast alleine darstehe.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2009)

ruyven, ich denke ein Hardwareforum ist nicht der geeignete Ort, politisches Interesse der Leute zu messen.
Ein Grund, warum ich mich so ungern an Gesprächen in dieser Rubrik beteilige, obwohl ich eigentlich sehr am politischen und gesellschaftlichen Weltgeschehen interessiert bin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Grund, warum ich mich so ungern an Gesprächen in dieser Rubrik beteilige, obwohl ich eigentlich sehr am politischen und gesellschaftlichen Weltgeschehen interessiert bin.


 
Wenn du daran interessiert bist, solltest du deine Meinung auch offen aussprechen.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2009)

Aber nicht in einem solchen Forum - wenn ich meine Meinung ausspreche, mache ich das, wenn es mir passt, aber hier behalte ich meine Meinung meist aus Prinzip für mich - wie gesagt, ist einfach der falsche Ort, um über solche Sachen zu debattieren.


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

warum eig. PIRATENPARTEI? 

ich meine... klar, freies internet is schon cool, aber es sollte bei wahlen schon um wichtigeres gehn als um sowas...

wollen die sich nicht auflösen wenn sie es irgendwann mal in ne koalition schaffen und die (wenigen) ziele durchsetzen "dürfen"?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> warum eig. PIRATENPARTEI?
> 
> ich meine... klar, freies internet is schon cool, aber es sollte bei wahlen schon um wichtigeres gehn als um sowas...


 
Weil die meisten hier Schüler sind und sich für nichts anderes interessieren.  
Leider schade, aber dehalb sind derartige Umfragen auch nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

ich meine ich bin 17 und auch schüler... aber das zu wählen is nun wirklich etwas sehr engstirnig


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

Dann frag mal die, die die Piraten gewählt haben, was sie denn denken, was die Piratenpartei noch auf dem Plan hat.


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

wie lang war ihr wahlprogramm? 

5 seiten?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (9. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar irgendwie den Eindruck, dass diese Threads eh keinen mehr interessieren, .....



K.A. warum das die anderen nicht interessiert, aber ich mach mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit mit, auch wenn ich meinen "Senf" sonst für mich behalte.
Da ich aber das Gefühl habe, dass du kurz davor bist zu resignieren, wollt ich heut mal ne Ausnahme machen und bring dir dies kleine Ständchen:

"YOU`RE NOT ALONE!" Lalalalaaaaa!


----------



## herethic (9. Dezember 2009)

Kann es sein,dass wenn jemand eine andere Partei als FDP,Grüne,SPD oder Piraten wählt(also ins Forum schreibt)sofort gedisst wird?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> Kann es sein,dass wenn jemand eine andere Partei als FDP,Grüne,SPD oder Piraten wählt(also ins Forum schreibt)sofort gedisst wird?


 
Ja, er wird niedergeknübbelt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ruyven, ich denke ein Hardwareforum ist nicht der geeignete Ort, politisches Interesse der Leute zu messen.



Nicht repräsentativ für die Gesamtbevölkerung, aber repräsentativ für die Anwesenden schon 




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Da ich aber das Gefühl habe, dass du kurz davor bist zu resignieren, wollt ich heut mal ne Ausnahme machen und bring dir dies kleine Ständchen:
> 
> "YOU`RE NOT ALONE!" Lalalalaaaaa!



*snüff*
*zu Tränen gerührt*
Danke.
Es stimmt einen nur nachdenklich, wenn man die Umfragen mit 10 Tagen Verspätung starten kann, ohne das mal wer nachfragt. Vor der Wahl konnte ich mir nichtmal einen Tag erlauben. (und irgendwann vor ganz langer Zeit musste ich es nicht mal selbst machen...)




thrian schrieb:


> Kann es sein,dass wenn jemand eine andere Partei als FDP,Grüne,SPD oder Piraten wählt(also ins Forum schreibt)sofort gedisst wird?



Hmm - wer gern "von Leyen regiert" wird, "Nazis" mag oder "Linke Gewalttäter" unterstützt, muss sich zumindest gefallen lassen, dass einige Leute seine Lieblingspartei aufs heftigste kritisieren. Angriffe gegen Personen sind aber in den Foren-Regeln verboten und werden entsprechend verfolgt, bislang war da afaik aber noch nicht viel Einsatz nötig. (zugegebenermaßen haben bislang auch die heftigsten Verteidiger der NPD bestritten, diese auch zu wählen. Klingt komisch, bietet aber keine Angriffsfläche)

Also immer raus mit der Meinung. Wenn die Stimmen für Union und SPD weiter so sinken, dann können wir bald mal wieder umgruppieren


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (10. Dezember 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> .... andere Partei als FDP,Grüne,SPD oder Piraten ...........


Nö, is mir noch nich passiert. Gut, hier im Forum weiß ich es jetzt nich genau, da ich es hier glaub ich noch nich explizit erwähnt habe, wem ich meine Stimme gebe(n würde), also der *Linke*n (hiermit nachgeholt).

(Na kommt schon: "Jehova!") ... 

Aber im Schwester-/Bruder-/wtf-Forum der PC-Games jedenfalls noch nich....


----------



## JePe (10. Dezember 2009)

FDP. Was sonst.


----------



## herethic (10. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Nö, is mir noch nich passiert. Gut, hier im Forum weiß ich es jetzt nich genau, da ich es hier glaub ich noch nich explizit erwähnt habe, wem ich meine Stimme gebe(n würde), also der *Linke*n (hiermit nachgeholt).
> 
> (Na kommt schon: "Jehova!") ...
> 
> Aber im Schwester-/Bruder-/wtf-Forum der PC-Games jedenfalls noch nich....


ich mein ja nur.
Schreibt man CDU:du bist in einem Computerforum registrert und ählst die CDU
NPD: Du Nazi
Linke: Du Kommunist willst wohl wirklich Stasi 2.0
Aber wahrscheinich hat ruvyen recht.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. Dezember 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> ich mein ja nur.
> Schreibt man CDU:du bist in einem Computerforum registrert und ählst die CDU
> NPD: Du Nazi
> Linke: Du Kommunist willst wohl wirklich Stasi 2.0
> Aber wahrscheinich hat ruvyen recht.


 
Ist schon klar.
Man muss sich sein ganzes Leben lang mit Weichbirnen auseinandersetzen, die nicht in der Lage sind, zu differenzieren. Wichtig ist immer das Ziel, was derjenige verfolgt.
Mir ist z.B. ein CDU´ler oder FDP´ler, der sich tatsächlich für die Einhaltung sozialer Standards in Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft einsetzt, 3mal lieber als ein Linker, der sich wirklich die DDR zurückwünscht.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Dezember 2009)

FDP und Union habe hier zusammen sogar 9 Stimmen! Nicht schlecht. 

Ich hoffe, die jenigen, die für Piratenpartei abgestimmt haben, wählen nicht wirklich der Gleichen!!   Nichts für ungut, aber so eine Partei finde ich einfach nur albern.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> FDP und Union habe hier zusammen sogar 9 Stimmen! Nicht schlecht.
> 
> Ich hoffe, die jenigen, die für Piratenpartei abgestimmt haben, wählen nicht wirklich der Gleichen!!   Nichts für ungut, aber so eine Partei finde ich einfach nur albern.



naja... also zieh die 12 ab... und dann sind FDP/Union klar vorne... also sind doch alle zufrieden


----------



## Poulton (14. Dezember 2009)

Erstaunlicher finde ich es, das die SPD bis jetzt keine einzige Stimme bekommen hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2009)

Letzten Monat hatte sie auch nur eine -> da hat sich wohl auch der letzte Wähler aus dieser Runde verabschiedet. Mal gucken, vielleicht kommt er ja wieder. (die Union hatte auch nur eine, jetzt fünf. Die FDP hat sich von 3 auf 7 auch mehr als verdoppelt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letzten Monat hatte sie auch nur eine -> da hat sich wohl auch der letzte Wähler aus dieser Runde verabschiedet. Mal gucken, vielleicht kommt er ja wieder. (die Union hatte auch nur eine, jetzt fünf. Die FDP hat sich von 3 auf 7 auch mehr als verdoppelt)


 
Sieht aber allgemein eh flau aus, kaum einer macht noch mit.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sieht aber allgemein eh flau aus, kaum einer macht noch mit.


 
Naja, die Thematik ist ja momentan auch nicht besonders aktuell, weil eine direkte Auswirkung erst wieder in einigen Jährchen ansteht.

Und so häufig wechseln Wahlabsichten von politisch informierten Stammschreibern nicht, da diese eher ein bereits gefestigtes Weltbild haben oder zumindest zu haben glauben.

Eine wirkliche Zunahme der "Trendsetter" wird also erst wieder kurz vor der nächsten Wahl zu erwarten sein. Das ist ja übrigens auch ein Trend.


----------



## herethic (15. Dezember 2009)

Damit es mehr beteiligung gibt...

[x] Die Linke


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Dezember 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> Damit es mehr beteiligung gibt...
> 
> [x] Die Linke


 
Hattest du dein Kreuzchen vorher schon gemacht oder erst heute?

Ich frage nur deswegen, weil die Linke seit mehreren Tagen unverändert auf 5 Stimmen steht und dafür die Piraten heute eine Stimme dazubekommen haben.


----------



## herethic (15. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Hattest du dein Kreuzchen vorher schon gemacht oder erst heute?
> 
> Ich frage nur deswegen, weil die Linke seit mehreren Tagen unverändert auf 5 Stimmen steht und dafür die Piraten heute eine Stimme dazubekommen haben.


Hab schon vor paar tagen.


----------



## Lord Wotan (22. Dezember 2009)

Die Linke, was sonst?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Dezember 2009)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Die Linke, was sonst?



...na die Grünen


----------



## Nuklon (30. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Naja, die Thematik ist ja momentan auch nicht besonders aktuell, weil eine direkte Auswirkung erst wieder in einigen Jährchen ansteht.
> 
> Und so häufig wechseln Wahlabsichten von politisch informierten Stammschreibern nicht, da diese eher ein bereits gefestigtes Weltbild haben oder zumindest zu haben glauben.
> 
> Eine wirkliche Zunahme der "Trendsetter" wird also erst wieder kurz vor der nächsten Wahl zu erwarten sein. Das ist ja übrigens auch ein Trend.


Nunja spannend wird es wieder nächstes Jahr wenn in NRW die Wahl ansteht am 09. Mai. 17 MIo Einwohner, fast ein fünftel von Deutschland.
Und wenn ihr unbedingt ein paar Teilnehmer wollt kann ich ja mal ein paar Leute fragen (Nur war da zur Bundestagswahl keiner dann über die Ergenisse froh)


----------



## Väinämöinen (30. Dezember 2009)

Wenigstens produziert Jürgen Rüttgers hin und wieder mal ein komödiantisches Higlight: Ob mun "Kinder satt Inder", Rumänen, die kommen und gehen, wann sie wollen, aber nicht wissen, was sie tun oder Chinesen, die gewürgt werden bis sie in Düsburg investieren.


----------



## Ahab (31. Dezember 2009)

[X] Union

Die deutsche Politik mag eine Farce sein. Ich muss allerdings nicht hungern, lebe in einem freien Land mit zeitgemäßer Gesetzgebung, würde Geld kriegen wenn ich beruflich auf die Schnauze falle, lebe in einer intakten Infrastruktur und bin keiner ideologischen Diktatur ausgeliefert. 

Längst nicht jedes Land kann das von sich behaupten, und das in der heutigen Zeit. Klar, ist nicht gannnz die richtige Lösung, seine Erwartungen herunter zu schrauben. Auf die oben genanten Punkte (da könnte ich noch weitermachen) sollte man sich aber ruhig mal besinnen. Da kann man mal sehen, wie gut man es eigentlich hat. Vielleicht gibts dann weniger Meckerer.

So. Und solange ich keiner Diktatur ausgeliefert bin oder einer absolutistischen Monarchie  ist mir wurst, was dieser oder jener Politiker schon wieder falsches gesagt hat. Vielleicht war es auch nur die Wahrheit...  

Ach ja, CDU relativ spontan, weil endlich mal einer (von der CDU) gemerkt hat, dass jahrelang bei der Integration gepfuscht wurde und nun erstmal einiges nachgeholt werden sollte, bevor man Deutschland weiterer Emigrationswellen aussetzt.
Ich habe nichts gegen Ausländer, bin aber auch gegen die ghettoisierung ganzer Bezirke. In Berlin ist das teilweise ein echtes Problem. 

Naja, und weil ich eigentlich eher konservativ eingestellt bin.


----------



## Väinämöinen (31. Dezember 2009)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ach ja, CDU relativ spontan, weil endlich mal einer (von der CDU) gemerkt hat, dass jahrelang bei der Integration gepfuscht wurde und nun erstmal einiges nachgeholt werden sollte, bevor man Deutschland weiterer Emigrationswellen aussetzt.


Ist Thilo Sarrazin jetzt bei der CDU? 
Aber du hast Recht, es wandern immer mehr Leute aus. Die Schweiz ist ja auch einfach schön. Insgesamt dürften inzwsichen übrigens mehr Leute aus- als einwandern.


----------



## Ahab (31. Dezember 2009)

NEIN! Es war nicht Sarrazin.  Den kann man ja mittlerweile kaum mehr ernst nehmen...


----------



## Väinämöinen (31. Dezember 2009)

So ganz unrecht hatte er ja nun auch wieder nicht, es hätte vielleicht nur eine etwas höflichere Möglichkeit gegeben das zu formulieren. Andererseits hätte es dann wiederum keiner gelesen. Das ist halt so ein Fall, wo jemand spektakulär auf Probleme hinweist, aber eigentlich auch keine Lösungen bietet.


----------



## herethic (31. Dezember 2009)

Meinst du jetzt Sarazzin oder Ahab?
Sarazzin,oder?


----------



## Väinämöinen (31. Dezember 2009)

Sarrazin


----------

